# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Mcnpro light Box official version 1.2.1.0 Released

## hassan riach

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.2.1.0 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*   Improve CoolSand CPU Read /Write FunctionImprove CoolSand CPU IMEI Change FunctionImproved Tubro mode flash phone speedImproved Spreadtrum 6800H read /writeSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedFix Mstar read /write bugsUpdate Main software version to 1.2.1.0Other small report bugs fixed   

```
  22:24:46 Welcome to use McnPro light Box  22:24:46 Baud setting ... 22:24:51 Set Baud done  22:24:51 SW V12.10 22:24:51 FW V2.04 22:24:51 SN MCNL8888888888888 22:24:51 AC 8888-8888-8888-8888-8888 22:24:51 Box Connected! 
  
```

 *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*   As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!   
Best regards !  
Mcnbox Team

----------

